# Puss Cat



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

It's been a while since I published a pattern, life just keeps getting busy doesn't it?

This is Puss Cat. The pattern contains the kitten, 2 pairs of shoes, dungarees, knickers, sundress and 2 hats, flat caps seem to be very popular just now so had to include one . As with all my patterns, it's knitted flat and simply assembled, I do include a making up guide full of photos, hints and tips to help you .

Available on Ravelry, Etsy and Lovecrafts.








Puss Cat pattern by Pat Alinejad


Puss Cat is knitted flat on two needles and assembled. Feet, legs and body knitted as one piece (with hip joints for easy sitting), ears, arms and tail separately and sewn on. Full assembly guide with photos and tips included.




www.ravelry.com













Puss Cat - Etsy UK


This Patterns & Blueprints item by HuggableBears has 77 favorites from Etsy shoppers. Ships from United States. Listed on 12 Dec, 2022




www.etsy.com










Puss Cat Knitting pattern by Pat Alinejad Gypsycream | LoveCrafts


Puss Cat is a Knitting pattern by Pat Alinejad Gypsycream, available as a Downloadable PDF and includes instructions in English. Discover more patterns by Pat Alinejad Gypsycream at LoveCrafts!




www.lovecrafts.com


----------



## Crochetnknit (Apr 10, 2013)

Oh my. You have outdone yourself!!


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

Crochetnknit said:


> Oh my. You have outdone yourself!!


Thank you


----------



## JoRae (Feb 5, 2013)

Oh my goodness, I don’t know if it is possible but your patterns get cuter with each new one and they are already the sweetest patterns. I love your patterns, they are so well written but I’m not crazy about sewing up.this one is tempting though.


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

JoRae said:


> Oh my goodness, I don’t know if it is possible but your patterns get cuter with each new one and they are already the sweetest patterns. I love your patterns, they are so well written but I’m not crazy about sewing up.this one is tempting though.


Thank you, not too much sewing up promise lol


----------



## JoRae (Feb 5, 2013)

Gypsycream said:


> Thank you, not too much sewing up promise lol


Ok, I’m biting. I really love these little guys. Off to your site. 😉
Edited to add: done and dusted! Now I’ll be getting yarn and needles ready


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

JoRae said:


> Ok, I’m biting. I really love these little guys. Off to your site. 😉


Thank you  x


----------



## blackat99 (Nov 4, 2011)

Adorable, Pat! 😀


----------



## sheherazade (Dec 28, 2017)

As always, cutest animal patterns ever! Adorable!


----------



## flpat (Sep 28, 2019)

Just added these to my Gypsycream collection. Can't wait to get started.


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

flpat said:


> Just added these to my Gypsycream collection. Can't wait to get started.


Aww thank you xx


----------



## StitchNStash (9 mo ago)

Beautiful knitting! You are so very clever!


----------



## rujam (Aug 19, 2011)

Gypsycream said:


> It's been a while since I published a pattern, life just keeps getting busy doesn't it?
> 
> This is Puss Cat. The pattern contains the kitten, 2 pairs of shoes, dungarees, knickers, sundress and 2 hats, flat caps seem to be very popular just now so had to include one . As with all my patterns, it's knitted flat and simply assembled, I do include a making up guide full of photos, hints and tips to help you .
> 
> ...


----------



## rujam (Aug 19, 2011)

Thanks Pat, I love your patterns as they are knitted on 2 needles. My 60 year old son loves cats so I'll make it for him for Christmas,


----------



## knittedfool (Mar 31, 2017)

Another great pattern. Thanks Pat


----------



## grandmatimestwo (Mar 30, 2011)

Gypsycream said:


> It's been a while since I published a pattern, life just keeps getting busy doesn't it?
> 
> This is Puss Cat. The pattern contains the kitten, 2 pairs of shoes, dungarees, knickers, sundress and 2 hats, flat caps seem to be very popular just now so had to include one . As with all my patterns, it's knitted flat and simply assembled, I do include a making up guide full of photos, hints and tips to help you .
> 
> ...


So adorable!


----------



## janis blondel (May 20, 2011)

I love your patterns Pat, they always knit up so well and I love that they are done on two needles. Thank you for this recent one, I have just bought it to go with the rest of my Gypsycream patterns. Thank you for sharing. x


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

janis blondel said:


> I love your patterns Pat, they always knit up so well and I love that they are done on two needles. Thank you for this recent one, I have just bought it to go with the rest of my Gypsycream patterns. Thank you for sharing. x


Aww bless thank you 💕


----------



## Rainebo (Apr 22, 2012)

Sweet!


----------



## JudithKnits (Sep 28, 2017)

Your library of patterns grows--each one better than the last. These are some kute kittens!


----------



## KnitterNatalie (Feb 20, 2011)

Gypsycream said:


> It's been a while since I published a pattern, life just keeps getting busy doesn't it?
> 
> This is Puss Cat. The pattern contains the kitten, 2 pairs of shoes, dungarees, knickers, sundress and 2 hats, flat caps seem to be very popular just now so had to include one . As with all my patterns, it's knitted flat and simply assembled, I do include a making up guide full of photos, hints and tips to help you .
> 
> ...


Pat, this pattern is absolutely precious...as are all of your adorable patterns!! Thank you!


----------



## colleenmay (Apr 5, 2012)

I will be buying this one for SURE!!! I have a few of your other patterns, but this one is exactly what I have been looking for!!!


----------



## Cath21 (9 mo ago)

Gypsycream said:


> It's been a while since I published a pattern, life just keeps getting busy doesn't it?
> 
> This is Puss Cat. The pattern contains the kitten, 2 pairs of shoes, dungarees, knickers, sundress and 2 hats, flat caps seem to be very popular just now so had to include one . As with all my patterns, it's knitted flat and simply assembled, I do include a making up guide full of photos, hints and tips to help you .
> 
> ...





knittedfool said:


> Another great pattern. Thanks Pat


So Darling !!! Perfection Personified!!! ❤


----------



## Cath21 (9 mo ago)

So Darling !!!! PERFECTION PERSONIFIED !!! ❤


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Absolutely adorable. I’ve just purchased the pattern and will be buying the yarn asap.


----------



## sbeth53 (Mar 29, 2011)

Adorable! 😻


----------



## craftymatt2 (Sep 15, 2011)

Thank you Pat, they are so adorable, I cannot wait to knit, you make it look so easy, another great job and another great pattern


----------



## Kimbo58 (Jul 11, 2015)

I agree. They are gorgeous. So darn cute. 😍


----------



## Mitch (Apr 4, 2011)

So very cute.


----------



## Susan Marie (Jul 26, 2013)

Very cute!


----------

